# Minimizing vaccines - what is absolutely required



## kellyel (Apr 27, 2005)

Sorry if this has been covered before.

My kitties are totally indoor. They do also live with a dog who goes outside. Don't know if he can bring in bad germs or other problems.

I had a round of shots when they were kittens and then didn't get any more. I was recently reminded that rabies vaccines are required by law and have made an appointment for this evening to get that updated. What other shots, are in your opinion, necessary? I would like to keep it at a minimum, not because of money, but because I worry about things like cancer at the vaccine sites.

Any advice or wisdom would be greatly appreciated.

Kellyel


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

In my opinion the only absolutely necessary vaccine is the one for panleukopenia.

I also understand that you, in some states, in the US have to vaccinate against rabies so that would be an absolutely necessary vaccine.

Vaccinating against rabies is wise if you live in a country where rabies exists (even if it isn't required by law). Luckily I live in a rabies free country.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

In the states, I don't know if it's even possible to vaccinate only for panleukopenia, since the only vaccines available (that I've heard of, anyway) are 3-in-one or 4-in-one combinations. In my opinion, it's wise to get the first three vaccinations in the series -- the first two kitten shots and the first one-year booster. After that, it's optional. And also the rabies if it's required in your area.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I agree with Tim. I only give the FVRCP. ( When are they going to separate them anyway? They've done it for dogs!)They got the series when they were kittens and now they get it about every 3 years. I wouldn't give the RABIES unless required by law but there are some very good arguments against that so...


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

That's excellent that you thought of that, especially sarcomas are big concerns. Ditto what others have already said.

We just did our wellness exam last month, and discussed it again with the vet. FVRCP is the only shot we'll give them, and rabies for the law. We'll do both only every three years, even though the FVRCP is labeled for one. I was very pleased with my vet's knowledge on the latest research and sarcomas, and she even pointed me to other articles to read myself.


----------



## kellyel (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks to all for the advice.

My vet was open to minimizing vaccines and even seemed OK with rabies only - there's no way around that one as it is required by law. Why is the FVRCP vaccine necessary for totally indoor kitties? They never board as I have a sitter who cares for them in my home when I am away. In fact, the visit to the vet last night was the first time the 3.5 y.o. female had been out of the house since her spay surgery 3 years ago.

BTW - I had them tested feline leukemia/HIV last night since they had been originally tested by the rescue organization as kittens and the vet said kittens will sometimes have false negatives because of immunity from their mothers - it was negative for both.

Also - since I can't go back in time and do injections at 10 and 14 weeks, if I decide to get the FVRCP vaccine now, can I get just one or must I get a series?

Thanks,

kellyel


----------



## Meowmie (Jun 4, 2005)

> Why is the FVRCP vaccine necessary for totally indoor kitties?


If they are totally indoor and you do not bring in any more cats, it isn't really important for them. It becomes _very _important - because it will protect them against respiratory viral disease for example - if you adopt more cats (from shelters, etc), or if you work in a shelter, foster kittens, etc. If you never do any of these things your indoor cats are protected after their first vaccinations and they will be fine without boosters. 

(My holistic vet and I talked about this only a few weeks ago and I'm sharing with you what she told me about this vaccine.)

Also, if you decide to keep giving boosters every three years (I do for my healthy cats) you need to remember to stop them if one of your cats ever develops a serious chronic disease such as IBD. If God forbid that ever happens, even your regular (conventional) vet will recommend stopping the distemper boosters. 
Here is some detailed information on this:
http://www.holisticat.com/vaccinations.html 



> if I decide to get the FVRCP vaccine now, can I get just one or must I get a series?


I really believe the safest thing you can do is to discuss this issue with your vet. He/she will make sure they are fully protected. It_ is _ important to do that for their safety. 

And PLEASE, _in their best interest_, be very conscientious about the yearly checkups. Don't ever skip them thinking the bill for the visit will only line the vet's pockets. The yearly checkup is one of the most important things you can (and have to) do for your cats.


----------



## kellyel (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks meowmie.



> I really believe the safest thing you can do is to discuss this issue with your vet. He/she will make sure they are fully protected. It is important to do that for their safety.


I did discuss this and she was perfectly happy to vaccinate for rabies only. I was just fishing for info from the cat experts here. 



> And PLEASE, in their best interest, be very conscientious about the yearly checkups. Don't ever skip them thinking the bill for the visit will only line the vet's pockets.


I also discussed this with the vet last night. We will be getting them checked yearly from now on. It's not about the money - it was about not having found a vet I really liked, working two jobs, renovating my house, and caring for my sick mother who lives 2 states away. Unfortunately check-ups fell through the cracks. It won't happen again!!

Thanks again for sharing your insights.

Kellyel


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I believe it's VERY important to vaccinate ALL cats for panleukopenia since that is the kind of disease you can bring into your house with your shoes and it's the kind of disease that has a nasty habit of killing cats. The virus that causes panleukopenia can, during perfect conditions, survive for up to 7 years outside the cat. The vaccine probably gives the cat life long immunity after the first 1-2 shots.


----------

